# Chipped Tooth!



## BrownieM (Aug 30, 2010)

For some reason I decided to look at Millie's teeth today. I noticed that one of her top, front teeth is chipped. It is the biggest incisor on the side near the canine. In other words, it is the front tooth that is closest to the canine tooth. I am a terrible mommy!

She's only 8 months old and she already has a chipped tooth!!?? This is frustrating! I'm wondering if it is because I gave her a raw marrow bone the other week? The only other things she chews on are her nylabone and her antler. The antler grinds down easily and does not seem hard enough to chip a tooth. 

Is this something I should worry about? I feel absolutely horrible. Only the tip is chipped and she does not seem to be in any pain. She has been chewing on her antler and nylabone even with the chip.

Ugh! Has this happened to anyone else?


----------



## BrownieM (Aug 30, 2010)

Chipped...


----------



## BrownieM (Aug 30, 2010)

Not chipped...


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

To be honest she probably did not chip that tooth on something while chewing. Dogs don't use their front incisors to chew on things. 

Does she play "crocodile mouth" with another dog? If so I bet she chipped it while being super mouthy with the other dog. Probably smacked it on the other dogs's tooth or something.

Honestly that small of a chip isn't a problem at all. It shouldn't cause her pain or even issues in the future. Don't panic :wink:


----------



## BrownieM (Aug 30, 2010)

She plays "crocodile mouth" with our other spoo, Henry on a regular basis. This must be it!


----------

